# My boy is born!



## Jaythethird (Jul 1, 2013)

I just need to decide which one is him!















Howdy from Idaho!


----------



## Jess (Oct 31, 2010)

Congrats! Now comes the loooong wait for him to come home too lol. 
Felt like forever while I waited for my boy.
Good luck, and lots more pictures!


----------



## Jaythethird (Jul 1, 2013)

Thanks, luckily I know the breeder well and can make the 150 mile trip evert couple of weeks! But yeah everyday is a long awaited tomorrow 

Howdy from Idaho!


----------



## Jaythethird (Jul 1, 2013)

So just made a trip to see oliver kahn this last weekend ¡! Updated pics. 


Howdy from Idaho!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

How cute!


----------



## Jaythethird (Jul 1, 2013)

Oliver and his litter mates. 

Howdy from Idaho!


----------



## Jaythethird (Jul 1, 2013)

Howdy from Idaho!


----------



## DobberDog (Jul 29, 2013)

goodness! They are so adorable! Which one is yours in this pic?


----------



## Harbud (Aug 27, 2013)

Look at all that fluffy cuteness!!


----------



## Jaythethird (Jul 1, 2013)

Thanks! Oliver is on the left. He is extra sneaky and has been teaching his brothers and sisters how to get out of their confined spaces. 4 weeks left... 

Howdy from Idaho!


----------



## KMH (Jul 24, 2013)

Cute and smart - you are in serious trouble. Lol. Keep taking those pics. A year from now you'll have forgotten how little he once was.


----------



## Jaythethird (Jul 1, 2013)

Lol thanks, smart is the only thing I asked for so the cuteness is a bonus. As long as he uses his brain on the birds... 

Howdy from Idaho!


----------



## Jaythethird (Jul 1, 2013)

Oliver kahn looking so king like 

Howdy from Idaho!


----------



## Jaythethird (Jul 1, 2013)

One week left! 


Howdy from Idaho! 
Oliver Kahn der Fasan Suchenden 
08/03/13


----------



## Jaythethird (Jul 1, 2013)

Howdy from Idaho! 
Oliver Kahn der Fasan Suchenden 
08/03/13


----------



## Mrcjames31 (Sep 17, 2013)

Cute puppy


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

Very cute! 

 Kat


----------



## My5dogs (Aug 30, 2013)

So cute! Congrats


----------



## mbussinger166 (Sep 10, 2013)

Very cute. congratulations, hope this week flies by for ya.


----------



## Jaythethird (Jul 1, 2013)

Thanks everyone! I hope it flies by as well! Not only do I get oliver kahn. I also get to use my first paid vacation to hang out with him lol. 

Howdy from Idaho! 
Oliver Kahn der Fasan Suchenden 
08/03/13


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Congratulations!! What a cute pup. Love his name

(I also took vacation to stay home with my pup. I LOVED that time with him)


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

He's so cute!


----------



## NTexFoster (Jul 18, 2013)

It's cool seeing that. It's amazing how a tiny little new born puppy will eventually grow up in to a huge German Shepherd. Enjoy getting to experience that.


----------



## Jaythethird (Jul 1, 2013)

Thanks! Vacation will be nice. Let him settle down a bit and then get started in training. Hunting season starts in 3 weeks lol. So, he will probably have to miss opening day. But that fine cause it's always a Lil chaotic! 

It is very crazy to watch the changes from freshly birthed to even now (not to mention growth after that)! It has been an amazing experience so far. 



Howdy from Idaho! 
Oliver Kahn der Fasan Suchenden 
08/03/13


----------



## Jaythethird (Jul 1, 2013)

Just hitting the road, making the trip to get oliver! Stay tuned for his progress thread. Here is a pic of his last night with the litter 

Howdy from Idaho! 
Oliver Kahn der Fasan Suchenden 
08/03/13


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

Awww...:wub:
All of these puppy pics make me want another....
 Kat


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

So exciting!


----------



## Redrider469 (Jul 19, 2013)

You must be so pumped! Congrats!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Can't wait for updates!


----------



## Jaythethird (Jul 1, 2013)

Ok! We made it! After a long day! Helped take the pups to the vet for there 8 week shots. Just got Oliver in his crate and settled in. He is howling at me lol. Got a few pics to close this thread out. Thanks everyone and I look forward to sharing me and Oliver's world... It will be a bit different than most 


Howdy from Idaho! 
Oliver Kahn der Fasan Suchenden 
08/03/13


----------



## Mrcjames31 (Sep 17, 2013)

Awesome pics so adorable


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

ÜBER CUTE!!! :wub:
How could you not just steal them ALL!?

Glad you finally got your handsome baby boy! :happyboogie:

Kat


----------



## Jaythethird (Jul 1, 2013)

KatsMuse said:


> ÜBER CUTE!!! :wub:
> How could you not just steal them ALL!?
> 
> Glad you finally got your handsome baby boy! :happyboogie:
> ...


LOL. I actually came home with an extra one! Not for me though... Got paid to deliver him halfway lol

Howdy from Idaho! 
Oliver Kahn der Fasan Suchenden 
08/03/13


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

Awww...no wonder you had a long day!
So cute, so sweet!
Are you really AWAKE at this hour!? LOL.

 Kat


----------



## Jaythethird (Jul 1, 2013)

Kinda was lol. Long enough to take Oliver for his potty breaks ha. 

Howdy from Idaho! 
Oliver Kahn der Fasan Suchenden 
08/03/13


----------



## My5dogs (Aug 30, 2013)

Congrats))


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Oliver is so stinkin' cute. Glad you made it home safely. Now you can start a new thread with lots and lots of pictures.


----------

